# Baton Rouge kit a reality



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

*Hooray !* My two Baton Rouge sample kits arrived today! I have to say I'm very pleased. The castings look great and so do the decals with markings to do one of three ships.



















This picture is to give you an idea of the Baton Rouges scale. I've posed the BR's saucer with that of the PL Enterprise saucer and my Avenger saucer. All are 1/1000.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Looks good, Woody! Got a ballpark figure for the cost on this? Guesstimation is fine with me. Just lookin' for an approximate amount to set aside....


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

I'm not sure what SSM will be selling these for. At one time I was told about $70-ish but we'll just have to see what the final price will be.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow! Looks great!!!

The Baton Rouge saucer looks bigger than the PL TOS E saucer.

Looks like a real sweet kit, though...!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

WarpCore Breach said:


> Wow! Looks great!!!
> 
> The Baton Rouge saucer looks bigger than the PL TOS E saucer.


 It has to be 'cause the entire crew of the USS New Orleans is staying there temporarily.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Is the _Houston_ of the same class?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Trek Ace said:


> Is the _Houston_ of the same class?


 Yes, but it has a retractable bridge dome.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Stimpson J. Cat said:


> I'm not sure what SSM will be selling these for. At one time I was told about $70-ish but we'll just have to see what the final price will be.


Kewel. Works for me! If it's a bit more, it's all good. If it's less than $70, then that's a bonus.  

Thanks for the response, Chris!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

John P said:


> It has to be 'cause the entire crew of the USS New Orleans is staying there temporarily.


Have they trashed it yet? Did anyone deliver food and water? :freak:



John P said:


> Yes, but it has a retractable bridge dome.


That's the refit _Houston_ - the pre-refit version has peeling carpet that causes everyone to trip on the seams, and threadbare seats spilling stuffing on the floors. :tongue:


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

What a thrill to see a kit you mastered available as a complete kit! :dude: 
http://www.starshipmodeler.com/cfstore/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=516


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Congratulation, Woody! It was fun watching you master the kit.


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

It's a great kit, Woody! You should be quite proud of your craftsmanship. By the way, how goes work on your other projects, such as the Avenger and the Vulcan passenger liner?


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

Okay everyone say: WOODY,WOODY! What a great modeler! :thumbsup:


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Congrats on the mastering! You received only *two copies*?? (Gratias, I hope!) Hopefully it will sell well for you and you will receive the proper residuals. It benefits all sci-fi modelers to allow posts on this forum advertising your kit!

Looks great!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

What a thrill for you! I would like to see the progress of the master if it's possible? That might have been before I arrived here, is there a thread? How are the financial arrangements made? Did you get a straight price for the master or do you get a percentage of each sale?

The kit looks great by the way.

Edit: Found it. But the links to the pictures on FSM are showing the threads are gone, are there any other pictures you have of building the master? I'd love to see the progress.


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Try this link. http://www.finescale.com/FSM/CS/forums/247321/ShowPost.aspx


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

ThomasModels said:


> Congrats on the mastering! You received only *two copies*?? (Gratias, I hope!) Hopefully it will sell well for you and you will receive the proper residuals. It benefits all sci-fi modelers to allow posts on this forum advertising your kit!
> 
> Looks great!


Thomas, thank you. In a way you are the reason this kit exists. I had built 1/72 aircraft kits for over 25 years. One day I came across a PL TOS Enterprise kit and I was hooked on the kit and the scale. So you see if you hadn't mastered that kit I would still be building 1/72 experimental aircraft. Your website and work on Exeter have also been a great inspiration.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Thank you! I am glad I could help out in some way!








Now where's my kit? :tongue:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Just ordered my kit! I was excited seeing it come together online, and also wanted to support a friend.


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Thank you Lloyd. I can't wait to hear what you think of the kit.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Congrats. Mastering a kit is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I got the model in the mail today. WOW! Great details, crisp clean parts, and very little cleaning up. It had no air bubbles,very good decals, and easy to understand instructions. 

I have never built an all resin model before, and this will be an easy build. 
Really great work, Woody/Stimpson J. Cat!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Not a bad little price on it either. Hope I can get one.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ (Using Jedi Mind Trick) You will get one!

Oh, I forgot to mention,that ProfKSergeev did the box art model. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

Thanks, I was hoping people would find the construction simple. Which markings are you going with?

I was pleasantly surprised by the price. Original estimates were about $70 for the kit.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I am going with the USS Republic, using the (B) markings. Since the book says the ship class was around until 2210, and the Constitution Class came about 2188, having the same markings will match. Then I could have both ships together, and it would be right. 

At the same time I bought the kit, I ordered some 1/1000 TOS shuttles, and 1/1000 TOS 1701 Open Shuttlebay. So it was an 1/1000 scale order. They both are real good!


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Lloyd, I'd like to see it painted in a way similar to the way I painted the Defiant.


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

ThomasModels said:


> Lloyd, I'd like to see it painted in a way similar to the way I painted the Defiant.


I agree with that. I've never been a huge fan of the pristene glossy starships, throw a little grit on there!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thomas, I never tried any paint job like yours before. I will need to practice some first. With your step by step instructions, I am sure I will get there.

REL, I happen to like TOS look for ships. But I know I need to try to get more grit on them.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I like the dirty grimy look too, In fact if I was a klingon Commander and saw me a nice ol Pristine Federation Ship I would just have to dirty it up some. LOL


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The Klingons are jealous that the Federation has Starship wash stations, and they don't. They look better with the wash and wax.


----------

